# Circuito Puerta de Ruido



## djleo (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola a todos ante q nada!
Necesito puertear 8 canales y quisiera saber si alguien tendria algun circuito de puerta de Ruido. Necesito armar uno de 8 entradas como minimo. Solo necesito que tenga un solo potenciometro de umbral por canal.
Gracias a todos los que me ayuden.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 17, 2009)

jamas oi hablar de puerta de ruidos.

podrias explicarme el tema?

se agradece.


----------



## djleo (Jul 20, 2009)

Claro Dj Draco, puerta de ruido se le dice al procesador que tiene como objetivo puertear una entrada. (o por lo menos asi lo conozco yo)
es como un "Mute automatico". hay un pote de control q maneja el umbral. Desde ahi para arriba se abre el canal y de ahi para abajo se cierra.
Yo necesito aunque sea el circuito de uno y despues lo copio para hacer 8 canales.


----------



## algp (Jul 20, 2009)

En esta pagina hay 4 diagramas. Mira la parte inferior de la pagina, donde dice Noise Gate.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 21, 2009)

ha, lo que traen incorporados las mesas de mezclas o consolas de sonido para callar los microfonos mientras no hay sonido?

eso es?

veo que hay muchas formas de llamar a un mismo circuito o elemento.

saludos.


----------



## algp (Jul 21, 2009)

No se si las consolas traen incluido noise gate, al menos no recuerdo haberlo visto como estandard. Lo que si suelen incluir es un boton "mute" que silencia el canal correspondiente mientras el boton esta seleccionado.

Como dijo djleo, el noise es un circuito que detecta el volumen de la señal. Se define una intensidad de volumen umbral. Cuando la señal sobrepasa el umbral la señal se deja pasar. Si la señal no sobrepasa el umbral el canal permanece en modo "mute" es decir completamente silenciado.


----------



## djleo (Jul 22, 2009)

exactamente algp, lo que vos decis DjDraco es el mute de cada canal,de cada mesa
El sistema que yo te menciono haria eso, pero de forma automatica.


----------

